# Hey, Pay Attention To This Ad [Western Union Cube Promo]



## IamWEB (Aug 26, 2013)

For anyone of you cubers who have been watching cube videos, I'd like to ask you of couple of questions when you watch this video. Watch it at least once before reading the questions, though.



Spoiler



1) Could/can you tell that the cube sounds do not match with the footage being shown?
2) Not only do the sounds not match, but the cube sounds are taken from a different source altogether. Do you know what that is?

Edit: Sorry lacking clarification. "Different source altogether" wasn't meant to imply that it wasn't any cube at all, which is what I think it may have been interpreted as. :/



_Interesting enough to be a valid thread?_


----------



## KingTim96 (Aug 26, 2013)

1.) Yeah I could tell that they didn't match.
2.) And I have no clue as to what other source it is, lol sand paper?


----------



## Dene (Aug 26, 2013)

R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U etc lolol


----------



## cubernya (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, no


----------



## uniacto (Aug 26, 2013)

yes, and idk what the other one was, brushing something?


----------



## pdilla (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, no.

one handed sexy move ftw i guess


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 26, 2013)

Brest?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 26, 2013)

Spoiler


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Spoiler



whaaat howwww


----------



## BaconCuber (Aug 27, 2013)

1) The sounds seemed to scratchy and loud to be used from in-camera audio.
2) I have no idea where the sounds came from.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 27, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Spoiler



win. how.


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 27, 2013)

Spoiler



1. Yes
2. Typewriter


----------



## timeless (Aug 27, 2013)

out of sync audio, failed commercial?


----------



## Czery (Aug 27, 2013)

fake video is fake.
They could have done better.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> Spoiler



How would you even
I can't even


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 27, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> How would you even
> I can't even



[2:12:24 PM] Mike Kotch: idk
[2:17:42 PM] WEB: 6.57 video.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 27, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> [2:12:24 PM] Mike Kotch: idk
> [2:17:42 PM] WEB: 6.57 video.



...

Welp. There ya go.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 27, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> ...
> 
> Welp. There ya go.



To be fair, I already had that video in mind from the sounds but initially dismissed it b/c there wasn't a prominent triple sexy move.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 27, 2013)

That70sShowDude said:


> To be fair, I already had that video in mind from the sounds but initially dismissed it b/c there wasn't a prominent triple sexy move.



I'm to starting to have an impact on your abilities.
Yay. :3


----------



## chardison1980 (Aug 27, 2013)

Epic fail so sad


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 27, 2013)

Anybody know who the cuber in question is?


----------



## Wassili (Aug 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Anybody know who the cuber in question is?



I'm 99% sure he's Russian, or maybe Ukrainian.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 27, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Anybody know who the cuber in question is?


Ihor Bilchenko


----------



## Wassili (Aug 27, 2013)

2 gewd


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 28, 2013)

I don't believe people who posted in this thread.

I watched the video myself and could not tell the sounds didn't match. I asked a few of my friends to watch the video (all cubers), and every one of them admitted that "the sounds match the cube turning."

There is no way on God's green earth that a non-cuber could identify this inconsistency.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 31, 2013)

Perhaps, but we're a bunch of cubers! The audio has quick successions of turns that don't always match what you'd expect to hear while watching some of the turns made in the video.


----------



## Carson (Aug 31, 2013)

The audio and video do not match at all. I suspect he did a few solves and they combined that audio. Until the last shot, he appeared to be doing random turns/algs. If you notice, the sounds of the "writing utensil" are obviously that of a pencil, but you can see that he is using a pen. This is pretty much standard practice for a commercial. I would like to have seen a "real" solve instead of the random turns. But seriously... I imagine it would be crazy hard to fill out a form while solving.


----------



## timeless (Aug 31, 2013)

Carson said:


> The audio and video do not match at all. I suspect he did a few solves and they combined that audio. Until the last shot, he appeared to be doing random turns/algs. If you notice, the sounds of the "writing utensil" are obviously that of a pencil, but you can see that he is using a pen. This is pretty much standard practice for a commercial. I would like to have seen a "real" solve instead of the random turns. But seriously... I imagine it would be crazy hard to fill out a form while solving.



what about a video like in the VW commercial, watch the video first b4 clicking the spoilr


Spoiler



can you tell the actor's hand is edited in, and is it the same person
can you tell if the pen is modded (modified to be made easier to spin by making it longer/heavier)


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 31, 2013)

timeless said:


> what about a video like in the VW commercial, watch the video first b4 clicking the spoilr
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



1) Nope, but I suspected so.
2) Nope. You can tell during the car shot when he it stops spinning, but I didn't really make note of that until after seeing the questions.


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> I don't believe people who posted in this thread.
> 
> I watched the video myself and could not tell the sounds didn't match. I asked a few of my friends to watch the video (all cubers), and every one of them admitted that "the sounds match the cube turning."
> 
> There is no way on God's green earth that a non-cuber could identify this inconsistency.



Also the fact that he made a thread about the video probably means there's something up with it lol


----------

